# how would this do?



## simster571 (Jun 2, 2008)

i am about to start up a 60 gallon marine setup, and i am shopping around for some live rock. Ive run across this website and i just wanted to share my ideas of the starting setup to see if it was good or not. I am brand new at saltwater and need constructive critism/advice.

since it is 60 gallons, i thought id get 90 pounds of this here:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=393+2392&pcatid=2392

and maybe fill in anouther 25 lbs of this:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=393+2649&pcatid=2649

would this be adequate? also i am still kinda confused on the curing process for a brand new tank, is it ok to jsut add sand, water, and all the live rock i have to the tank when i start it and just keep and eye of levels and when the levels are good then i can add fish right?


----------



## jumpman23 (Apr 28, 2008)

> "would this be adequate?


In any hobbies there is no such thing as adequate, it all depend on your budget, how much money you afford to invest for your startup, and the monthly. Off course, the higher you can afford, the larger tank you can have, the better Protein Skimmer you can have, and a chiller or heater to regulate the water, 3 x metal halide, and quality sump pump & filtration products.



> also i am still kinda confused on the curing process for a brand new tank, is it ok to just add sand, water, and all the live rock


Definitely not, just add water. For best resolution use RO water & mix with sea salt (Kent Marine, RedSea, Oceanfree, and major brands) look whether you need premium grade salt which comes with beneficial nutrients and minerals for your corals and fish. After mixing, test the salinity level (salt content). Add Denitrol from JBL or Kent marine reef startup solution, to stabilize the water for every 100 litres add 10 ml, normally it comes with a cup measure.



> when the levels are good then i can add fish right?"


Yes, test the PH, KH, NO2, Ammonia, Salt content

For salt content test (salinity test) try this 1.020 – 1.023 (within this range you will see fish swimming happily)
PH 8.2
KH drop at least 8 drops before the next drop change from blue to orange
NO2 (0 is the best but after feeding normally it is 0.1)
Ammonia (0 is the best normally is 0)

When the fish are in, make sure you know which fish food will not rapidly raise nitrite and ammonia contents and off course your fish enjoy eating. I tried a lot form tetra marine to JBL pellet. I’m planning to try Ocean nutrition to find what my fish enjoy the most.

Equipment you must have before you put the fish into your tank.

1.Either Sumptank or Canister Filter (recommended Eheim, Hydor, Tetra)
2.Protein Skimmer (recommended Red Sea, Nirox (economical), Dymax)
3.JBL filtration product if you go for canister or sumptank.
4.Powerheads corals and fish enjoy these provide oxygen and nutrients & minerals for corals (Hydor Koralia, Seio)
5. Option chiller/heater for country with 2 season winter & summer, if you are planning to have corals you need to regulate the temperature with chillers in summer and heater during winter. For fish only, you don't need these.

I’m still improving on my nano tank, watch my tank below. My msn is [email protected] need any help msn me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8DI7kzR0DM


----------



## simster571 (Jun 2, 2008)

im looking for a FOWRL setup, i thought the metal halide lights only apply for reef setups? and what do you mean when u say "sump"? my tank has a pump and everything, all I need is the actual fiber filter itself so it has a filtering medium. 

So I should slowly add the live rock to the brand new tank even tho there is no fish or other life in it yet? I am confused becuase ive read you can completly cure all your live rock in your tank as long as there is no fish or reef.

thanks for the help


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

simster571 said:


> im looking for a FOWRL setup, i thought the metal halide lights only apply for reef setups? and what do you mean when u say "sump"? my tank has a pump and everything, all I need is the actual fiber filter itself so it has a filtering medium.
> 
> So I should slowly add the live rock to the brand new tank even tho there is no fish or other life in it yet? I am confused becuase ive read you can completly cure all your live rock in your tank as long as there is no fish or reef.


a sump is another tank that generally sets under th main "display tank" the sump holds a pump for getting water back to the tank, the heater/chiller, a skimmer and somtimes has a refugium in addition. 

your right on the live rock. that is alot of rock but it will help alot with your biological filtration. Buy all the rock, aquascape it using two part putty to make caves and overhangs, then add sand, then add saltwater. 

it will cycle in 3-7 weeks and then be ready for the first fish


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

simster571 said:


> im looking for a FOWRL setup, i thought the metal halide lights only apply for reef setups?


They don't only apply for reef set ups, but a FOWLR tank doesn't _need_ a MH light, so it would be a very expensive and unnecessary purchase. I'd recommend a PC (Power compact/Compact Florescent) for a FOWLR tank.


----------



## simster571 (Jun 2, 2008)

well the tank i have doesnt have a sump setup, but i do plan on getting a protein skimmer and a few powerheads. Thanks for the help i was getting confused on how to introduce the live rock to a brand new tank.

and as far as the lights..do i need to get white CF's or can i get blue for the effect and it still be ok?

and regular aragonite sand will be ok with all the live rock correct?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

simster571 said:


> well the tank i have doesnt have a sump setup, but i do plan on getting a protein skimmer and a few powerheads. Thanks for the help i was getting confused on how to introduce the live rock to a brand new tank.
> 
> and as far as the lights..do i need to get white CF's or can i get blue for the effect and it still be ok?
> 
> and regular aragonite sand will be ok with all the live rock correct?


For bulbs look for lights that have at least 10000k, and are 50/50 (or Actinic and Daylight).

The sand should work.


----------

